# Red Tiger Lotus



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone here know anything about this plant? i was able to get a bulb and after about 3 weeks of nothing it almost grew over night to about 3 inches tall lots of red leaves but then stopped growing again for 4 weeks or so the leaves are all bright red and healthy looking but from everything i have read about it its supposed to be a big flowering plant anything i can do to help it along ? i havent done anything to it as far as fertilizer or co2 its in a 10 gallon tank with 1 malawi bi color 500 and 1 platie


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

very easy plant to grow... heavy root feeder. I used to give mine fern sticks in the gravel near the base of the plant (not too close, maybe 2 inches away).

If you let it, the leaves will hit the surface and you lose the red leaves under the water. If you like the red leaves then chop off any leaves that are hitting the water surface.


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

SSBurke said:


> its in a 10 gallon tank with 1 malawi bi color 500 and 1 platie


1 ferts are a must, im finding out the hard way too 

2nd you cant keep these fish in this 10gal


----------



## SSBurke (Feb 13, 2008)

what kind of fertilizers do you recommend? and the little malawi is maybe 1.5 inch i got a bigger tank in the process of cycling now he wont be in there long


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got one in a 10g tank that is sending up leaves to the surface pretty fast, about 2 per week. Yesterday I was doing some cleaning in the tank and found one of the leaves was on a stem about 8" longer than the top of the tank. I think I'm going to start pruning back the majority of the floating leaves or I may move it to another aquarium. I've had the lotus for about 1 month and it's easily doubled in size.

My 10g aquarium is set up with 1" of dirt from the back yard covered with 1" of pea gravel from Lowes, no CO2 or ferts. I have 2 10 watt spiral compact fluorescent tubes on a timer, I think it's on from 12-2, then from 4-10.

You can see the red lotus is on the right, this picture was just a couple days after setting up the tank, if I can remember I'll get a picture of what it looks like now.


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

Here are some shots from today, excuse the hard water stains on the upper part of the glass, I have a theory that in my soft acidic water they will eventually dissolve. The lotus has really grown.


----------

